# URGENT....there are fish around tybee island



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 9, 2017)

We have been blessed a few more trips with some good results.  Seems the more storms rolling through, the better the bite.  Mother ocean had us inshore a few days and I'm ready for fall, I've had enough of this hard inshore bite.  It's been very very busy and have fished with folks from costa rica to germany, to canada.  I love every minute I get to spend on the water and hope ya'll are blessed with tight lines any chance you get to go.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 9, 2017)

Dude you are on FIRE!!!!!!!!!
We'll be down a few times this fall I hope you save something for us!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2017)

Nice hauls.


----------



## trippcasey (Aug 9, 2017)

The inshore bite is going to be amazing this fall. It aint half bad now. The biggest problem I have is being pushed out by weather. We've had some nice bites but haven't been able to make a full day of it. Fall should be good though. Real good. And it isn't that far away. 

You're making me want to fill out an application on the Jimmy Fish Slam Express with all the mackerel. Ill drop this 9-5 and bait hooks and filet fish for just the experience. You're killing it man!


----------



## Riplukelee (Aug 9, 2017)

Insane bro! The jetties are as far as I've been able to go for the past two weeks. This weekend is my birthday weekend ... I'm hoping to get out to some Mackerel at least on Friday.


----------



## coilee (Aug 9, 2017)

Great report looks like it was a great time. Hopefully we will be down soon.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 10, 2017)

Riplukelee said:


> Insane bro! The jetties are as far as I've been able to go for the past two weeks. This weekend is my birthday weekend ... I'm hoping to get out to some Mackerel at least on Friday.



There was 3 days we couldn't get of. Hence the flounder pics. I think the transition is starting.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 10, 2017)

trippcasey said:


> The inshore bite is going to be amazing this fall. It aint half bad now. The biggest problem I have is being pushed out by weather. We've had some nice bites but haven't been able to make a full day of it. Fall should be good though. Real good. And it isn't that far away.
> 
> You're making me want to fill out an application on the Jimmy Fish Slam Express with all the mackerel. Ill drop this 9-5 and bait hooks and filet fish for just the experience. You're killing it man!



Lol. Hope you don't like money because there is non in the charter bj ssiness


----------



## armyvet4583 (Aug 10, 2017)

What kind of fish is that in the 3rd pic?


----------



## Riplukelee (Aug 10, 2017)

Cobia


----------



## Redman54 (Aug 10, 2017)

Nice!! Keep it up Captain


----------



## jonfishmacon (Aug 10, 2017)

How far out are macks?
 nice job !!!


----------



## sea trout (Aug 10, 2017)

What kind of shark with all the black peppered spots?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 11, 2017)

sea trout said:


> What kind of shark with all the black peppered spots?



Bonnet head brother


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 11, 2017)

jonfishmacon said:


> How far out are macks?
> nice job !!!



All over. Catching them from 1 to 30 miles


----------

